# Any Reports



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey with this warm weather I figured some of you freaks would have been out today....got any news for the jonesers stuck in work?

-FFM


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report*

I went out this morning on the out going tide over off the T-Jetty. It was pretty damn windy. Used the Berkley 1" clam took a hit but nothing else. stayed there for about an hour and then went over to the Longport area with no luck. It was just to windy to throw any plugs. I tried a 4oz shad and it was getting thrown back with the wind. I'll try again sometime this week. Absecon Sportmans received there first striper of the season taken out of the Egg Harbor River. 28" barely.I'll post more if I hear anything.

Rich


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Well me and the boy treked down the Parkway and got the big skunk -o- rooni!!!!!

Long way to go for not a single bite. Spent some time at Corson's and some time at Townshend but the water is just too cold. But it was a great day, so we really enjoyed hanging out on the beach and catching some warm sun...good to be out even though the fish weren't.

FFM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*The usual spots........*

Took a ride up to Ocean City and worked my way back south......Not much happening.,


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I knew it was too early up here in CT to try but the weather was too nice I was out casting for an hour and I got nothing but the pleasure of fishing with my new gear can't wait to land the first fish with it.


----------



## Westwind (Mar 12, 2006)

*Corsons Inlet*

Just got my beach buggy permit for Corsons
Any dooos & dont's that you old pro's
can give me


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Friday 17th*

went out on Friday off the rocks in longport had two throw backs both were 20 and 22". Went down to corsons and got skunk'd. I then decided to try over off Beasley Point at BL England's Pier. Got skunked there as well. There were a few people fishing off boats in the run off but nothing appeared to be producing fish. I used anything from Berkley baits 3" clams to fresh clams and Bloodworms to Jigs.

By the way I got the two shorts on fresh clam with a piece of the Berkley clam to hold it on.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the Report!!!! Still too cold out there. Couple more weeks and we should see some action.

FFM


----------



## Westwind (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Yes thanks for that report.......As soon as that water temp.hits 50 It'll break loose


----------

